# El Gouna



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi all

Im flying from Sharm to El Gouna next month for the week end. Can anyone recommend any must see's whilst I am there - not alot of time as arrive early eve Sat nite and leave Monday morning. Has anyone been to the museum - I know it has replicas - but is it worth a visit. Does anyone know if we can arrange a boat trip from here easily to Giftun Island and who best to book with.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I miss Gouna. It is truly beautiful. The beaches are quiet. The people are clean. Everyone is relaxed and calm. I was there last summer for a few weeks. For me, as a person from the city, the aforementioned ambiance is heaven on earth!

There is everything your heart desires over there. Not really sure what to recommend, but I'll share with you some activities that I enjoyed.

1) the regular water sports
2) horse back riding
3) camel riding
4) Fantastic nightlife with interesting themes
4a) went to one bar/night club that the ambiance was about an enormous swimming pool as the center with beds and sofas as the seating area. The beds were king size beds!
4b) another club was on the beach! the dance floor was on the beach. The seats were the "rings" (old tubes/tires - similar to the ones used in water sports)
5) The boardwalk is beautiful filled with shops and everyone is very lively. 
6) desert safari
7) boat trips (we went to Zeytouna Beach - I do not recommend it; it attracted the wrong crowds....)
8) downtown area is a must

In terms of "best prices", I can't comment, but you can pretty much book from anywhere once you get there. Thomas Cook is reliable (maybe a bit more expensive than most). 

So you'll be visiting during Ramadan, I've always been curious about those spots (Sharm, Gouna, Ein Sokhna, North Coast, etc.) during Ramadan. Please do let us know your reviews.


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi thanks everso much for taking the time to respond.

In Sharm and Luxor Ramadan doesnt really affect the tourists its business as usual really. In Sharm it does tend to get really busy at the end of Ramadan. I do enjoy going to certain restaurants for the ' breakfast ' and join the ' locals '. What a feast is laid on and its great value for money. 

I think it is the Downtown area we are staying in - Panorama Bungalows - got a really good all inclusive deal fro 2 nites and reasonably priced internal flights with Egyptair.

I have done the quads, horse riding etc in Sharm and Hurghada. 

We will be a group of 5 women of mixed ages from 17 to 60! So probably a case of having a wonder around.

Thanks again x


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Queenie, hope you’re well. I’ve sent you a PM with some info but the thing is, I’ve been having some probs with my PMs so am writing this on here to notify you.

Hope you have an amazing time, wish I was there so bad!! xxx


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for that - yes picked up your message thanks and pm'd you back - let me know you received it ok x

Im fine thanks and you? Hows palns coming along?? xx


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello! I've just replied to your PM.

Plans are going ok, thanks for asking. Treated myself to a new laptop last night, its pink and I love it!

Sat at work at the mo and just realised that in around 4 months, my life will be changing exponentially, I may be slipping back into panic mode lol!

Not long until you go away now is it? Bet you can't wait?? xxx


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi 4 months will fly by - didnt get your pm???

Only 4 weeks til Im in the sun again x


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh, don't know why you didn't get it, will send it again.

4 weeks is better than 4 months lol xxx


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

LOL - count down is beginning and cant wait to get some sun and see my mates again. Although I was only there June / July last it seems ages ago. Got your message thanks xx


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

You're welcome hun, hope it helps x


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi New Gal, sorry this reply is WAY late, but thought I'd give it a try anyway. 

Are you living in El Gouna or Hurghada. I just moved to El Gouna and I' trying to find some 'social' clubs, baby groups, etc to get socializing.

Best to you!


----------

